

Tabletop Pong - prat
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/pong

======
koola
Interesting! I wonder if they are planning on converting any other video game
to tabletop.. pacman would be a challange!

~~~
eru
Perhaps you can move magnets below the table?

------
Mankhool
This has been around for years. It's called Air Hockey.

~~~
jcw
In Air Hockey, you can move your paddle in two dimensions, you can apply a
variable amount of force to the puck, the goals don't encompass the entire
width of a player's side, and there are those little holes shooting air that
carries the puck. They may look like small differences, but even minute
changes to a game's mechanics can result in hugely different gameplay
dynamics.

